# No sound with Intel HDA + recent kernel (2.6.25) [solved]

## zyko

Hey everybody,

things haven't been going my way lately. 

I'm running on a Gigabyte P35-DS3 mainboard with onboard Realtek ALC88x (Intel HDA) sound. I am using a kernel built from gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r8 and everything works fine. I want to switch to zen-sources (2.6.26-rc7), but I noticed that my sound doesn't work with any recent version of the linux kernel.

Problem description:

There is no sound whatsoever (e.g. when I play an mp3 or watch a youtube video). I don't hear anything. Apart from that, the system seems to be recognizing my Intel HDA audio device. I use aumix to set volumes -- nothing is muted. There are no error messages that I could find. If I reboot with my old kernel, sound works again. 

cat /proc/asound/cards always says:

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf9100000 irq 21

```

I have tried:

gentoo-sources -2.6.25-r5 (~x86, from portage)

vanilla-sources-2.6.26_rc7 (~x86, from portage)

zen-sources, different versions (up to the latest 2.6.26-rc7-zen0 snapshot from git)

mm-sources-2.6.26_rc5-r3 (~x86, from portage)

All of those worked fine, except for the audio. I suspect it's either a problem from upstream rather than a SNAFU with the experimental zen/mm-stuff, or the recent kernels require different settings than my 2.6.24-r8 to get audio working.

All the kernels I tried use the same configuration as far as ALSA/sound is concerned:

```
<*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

<*>   Sequencer support 

< >     Sequencer dummy client

<*>   OSS Mixer API      

<*>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API   

[*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system       

[*]   OSS Sequencer API           

<*>   RTC Timer support                  

[*]     Use RTC as default sequencer timer    

[ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers       

[*]   Support old ALSA API

[ ]   Verbose procfs contents

[ ]   Verbose printk 

[ ]   Debug

      Generic devices  --->                    

   PCI devices  --->   

   <*> Intel HD Audio       

   [*]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver   

   [*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support   

   [*]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support

   [*]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support     

   [*]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support      

   [*]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support  

   [*]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support   

   [*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support 

   [*]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support

   [*]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser  

   [ ]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio
```

I also tried to build everything as modules, didn't work either. Again: This very config works on 2.6.24-r8.

I'm puzzled. Has anyone seen this issue before?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by zyko on Tue Aug 19, 2008 6:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pysen

take a look at 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-684893.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697336.html

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> take a look at
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-684893.html
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-697336.html

 

Tried that, didn't work  :Sad: 

Update:

I tried rebuilding everything that is related to audio and I emerged alsa-headers and alsa-lib with ~x86 --> Nope.

I also double checked my mixer-settings with alsamixer, just to make sure that I'm not an idiot (i.e. that nothing is muted after all) --> Nope.

I did a diff of my working .config from 2.6.24-r8 and the not working .config from v2.6.26-r7. Sound settings are identical, except that there is a new one called CONFIG_SND_VMASTER that is automatically set by CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL. I don't know what vmaster is, though.

So I'm not wearing a stupid party hat and lighting a cigar yet. Can anyone help?

----------

## joe82

Hi zyko,

I have the same problem since updating my gentoo-sources yesterday! Old version was 2.6.24-r8, the new one is 2.6.25-r6, both amd64.

It worked flawlessly and while I didn't change anything in the kernel config my sound is gone. The module is loaded (shown via lsmod) and I can use alsamixer to check and alter the different channels. One thing I recognized is the following message (from dmesg):

```

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

```

Maybe this has something to do with the problem!?

Joe

EDIT: corrected: gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r6

----------

## ak88

I had the same problem - for me I solved it by firing up alsamixer and moved the volume on front channel up (it was at zero before). Have you tried the different channels?

I think previously I had the PCM as the master channel as well in KMix and this does not function via the multimedia keyboard for me now - but does when 'Master' is set as the master channel in KMix (with previous kernel 2.6.24-r8 I had to use the PCM channel to control the volume using the multimedia keys).

And snd_hda_intel is a module.

----------

## zyko

 *Quote:*   

> hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS... 

 

I'm pretty sure this is nothing to worry about. This message usually comes up if you have more than one driver available for you device (Realtek, ATI, VIA, Silicon Labs, etc.) and your system has to find out, which one to use. 

I did some testing and the message disappeard when I disabled all other drivers (apart from my Realtek HD-audio).

Sadly, this doesn't influence our problem.

 *Quote:*   

> I had the same problem - for me I solved it by firing up alsamixer and moved the volume on front channel up (it was at zero before). Have you tried the different channels?

 

I checked that, double-checked it, multi-checked it. It's definitly not a muted mixer.

Fixing this is beyond me. For now I have no further ambitions to spend more time on this issue, so I'll be sticking with 2.6.24-r8.

----------

## bgregorcy

I am having the same problem with this kernel, I have tried compiling directly in and as a module and I can't get it too work.

----------

## Rudolf Polzer

For me the same: on amd64 I switched to kernel 2.6.25-r6 and the sound was gone. Shouldn't we make a bug report?

Rudolf

----------

## ziggysquatch

I did a world update recently and had similar issues.  Although my sound card is the Audigy2 this sounds exactly the same.  I had also updated to the latest kernel.

The solution for me was that I had to launch Gnome's (I actually use XFCE4) sound properties program and select the audigy as the card to use.  It was previously set to custom for some reason.  After doing this the sound worked again.

Don't know if this will do it for you but what you are experiencing and the t-shooting you have done sounds exactly the same.

----------

## Rudolf Polzer

I'm using KDE and tried to change KDE's sound properties - no change.

I repeated the alsa guide step for step - everything seems to be ok, but there's no sound.

Kmix is showing the same settings as alsamixer.

I am using amd64, snd-hda-intel as module (in-kernel doesn't work)

and both mixers do as if they see the sound card.

The funny thing is, when switching from gentoo-sources

2.6.23 kernel to 2.6.25, sound was working for a short time.

Then I changed some mixer loudness and the sound was gone

- even when switching back to 2.6.23 - but I'm using 2.6.25 now.

Rudolf

----------

## zyko

Update: Sound works again with vanilla-sources-2.6.27_rc3, at least it does for me.

----------

## Jeffro-Tull

Strange that it's a kernel bug.  Before my most recent migration back to Gentoo, I had openSUSE 11.0 running on my laptop (which has Intel HDA).  That OS also uses kernel 2.6.25.  Only issues I had with audio were a direct result of the experimental KDE4.1 packages I had installed (read: stable packages worked fine and dandy).  Guess the openSUSE guys patched up the kernel on their own to take care of that.

----------

## honeymak

i m using the same board  as the poster does

i m having no sound recently (it used to be working with previous kernels)

the one i m using is 2.6.25

i guess maybe kernel related becoz i don't find a /dev/mixer or /dev/dsp (and not inside /dev/snd)

i remember this thing makes sound thus this thing disappears would make no sound........

em........i heard someone using 2.6.27 and problem solved........

are there any follow-ups?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

